# are toilet paper tubes safe for rats



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

My sister said that tubes are not safe for rats to chew on because they contain glue. Is this true?


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

They are definitely safe! Any glue that's there, they won't actually ingest it, just chew on it. My boys don't love toilet paper rolls but if it sets your mind at ease my gerbils chewed on an absolutely ridiculous amount of them (at least 1 every day) and they lived long happy gerbil lives. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought it would be safe because my rats just chew it up not eat it, but anyway thanks!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, even if they did happen to eat any my guess is that it would be made with white glue (similar to Elmer's), which is non toxic. So they'll be fine either way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

